# bester trial reifen



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. Mai 2006)

ich hab kp ob der thread schon mal da war,aber ich würde mal gerne wissen was so der beste trialreifen auf dem markt ist.ein freund von mir fährt die schwalbe big apple(!!!!!) ,die ja eig. nicht fürs trialen konzipiert wurden.mir gefallen sie aber und ich überlege auch über eine anschaffung.ich denke nur eben falls über die holy roller nach....die haben ja die meisten trialer.was fahrt ihr?


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo

ich fahre ein Try All Stiky.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2006)

> holy roller


 das ist meiner meinung nach doch ein street reifen. Falls du den High roller meinst, dann habe ich davon nur gutes gehört.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. Mai 2006)

Ja stimmr sry war der high roller...aber weiß einer was über den big apple in dem bereich?isn baloon-reifen aber sehr beeindruckend und anscheinend durchschlagssicher


----------



## misanthropia (30. Mai 2006)

creepy crawler...
und für die Großen.. Highroller und wenn du ganz sicher sein willst in der dh version. den fahre ich auh beim dh und der ist einfach super. Maxxis überzeugt einfach


----------



## *Sickboy* (30. Mai 2006)

Kann den Try-All Sticky für 20" nur empfehlen.  

Maxxis hatt ich noch nicht, hab also kein Vergleich!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Mai 2006)

26"....für mich klar der TRY ALL Sticky


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. Mai 2006)

also vr würd ich dir von stiky abraten
is doch schon durchschlaggefährdet.
und fürs hr:
stiky oder
maxxis
-mobster
-high roller
-minion rear
alle als double ply
-hansventure

und fürs vr:
minion rear/front
highroller
advantage 2.1 aber eher 2.4
single ply

mischung muss jeder selbst entscheiden

von schwalbe und kenda gibts evtl auch brauchbare reifen, weis aber net genau.


----------



## locdog (31. Mai 2006)

hinten definitiev den sticki, wens leichter sein muss moobster 2,5 2ply aber der sticki rockt halt ungemein !!!
vorne schwalbe nobby nic 2,1 syper leicht/gripp und das bei 478g bin begeistert von dem reifen.

P.S. warum raten den alle den high roller wen der mobster NUR 1150g wiegt und dazu noch ein ausgewogenes Profiel hat ?


----------



## Schevron (31. Mai 2006)

ich nehm mal an weil man den mobster nicht mehr in 40/42a bekommt

also ich kann den minion DHR 2.5 empfehlen. hab ihn zwar erst kurz drauf, bin aber total begeister. Bounct genial und traktion is super. hab ihn in der 40a variante drauf. (Service Course)


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2006)

ich fahr vorne nen Nokian NBX 2.1 lite denn durchschlagsicherheit spielt bei mir keine rolle. ansont ist der reifen recht gut, grip is gut und auch relativ leicht, und das profil hält ewig (silicium mischung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiTrial (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,



> 26"....für mich klar der TRY ALL Sticky


kann mich nur anschließen, ich fahr den hinten auch und 
vorne fahr ich einen Maxxis


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (31. Mai 2006)

icke fahr übrigens nen satz continental servival pro..........bin eig. zu frieden auch wenns nen matschreifen is^^


----------



## fahrbereit (1. Juni 2006)

tach,
ich hab den Maxxis Minion DH R in 40a und 2,5"
ist einfach nur abartig, wenn man zu wenig luft drin´ hat ( 0 bis 1,3 bar) kann man sich nich mehr aufm hinterrad drehen, weil der so am boden klebt
ich empfehle diesen fuer besondere bedingungen, sonst zum normalen feierabendtrialtraining eignet sich der Schwalbe Fat Albert (gibs auch in "Front Only" Mischung die auch hinten montiert werden kann ;-P )
iss abern bischen durchschlagsgefaehrdet, fuer dén leichteren reifen kann dann abern DHschlauch genommen werdn


----------



## ringo667 (6. Juni 2006)

gibt es einen einigermasen durchschlagsicheren Reifen < 1000g?


----------



## hopmonkey (6. Juni 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es einen einigermasen durchschlagsicheren Reifen < 1000g?



Nein


----------



## Balu. (6. Juni 2006)

> gibt es einen einigermasen durchschlagsicheren Reifen < 1000g?



Ich fahr hinten nen Tioga Factory DH 2,3" in der weichen Mischung, fällt breit aus und wiegt nur 960g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (7. Juni 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es einen einigermasen durchschlagsicheren Reifen < 1000g?




Michelin Hot 2,5 ca. 1050 oder so...


----------



## trialman78 (7. Juni 2006)

Jo, der Tioga Factory 2,3 ist perfekt fürs Hinterrad. Er hat super Durchschlagschutz, fällt breit aus, hat super Dämpfungseigenschaften und ein top Profil. Außerdem flext er kaum, selbst wenn man ihn mit ganz wenig Luft fährt.

Vergleicht mal das Profil mit Motorradtrial-Reifen - fällt euch was auf?
Außerdem hat er viel Auflag-Fläche, dass ich auch eine runde Rail (Skaterpark oder so), die etwa Reifenbreite hat, runterfahren kann, ohne abzurutschen. Probiert das mal mit irgendeinem Maxxis  


Einen besseren Reifen wird es nie geben (behaupte ich mal ganz mutig).

Ich fahre vorn was leichtes (Schwalbe Fat Albert Light). Ist zwar ein total mieser Reifen (Gummimischung), aber dafür sehr leicht und recht breit. Ich verwende vorn nen leichten Schlauch.

Hinten den Factory DH 2.3 mit DH-Schlauch. Ich hab pro Jahr 0 - 1 Platten bei ziemlich grober Fahrweise... könnt ihr mir glauben.

Gruß Markus


----------



## trialman78 (7. Juni 2006)

Ach ja, ich meine mit "grobe Fahrweise" nicht, ich wäre toll. Nein, ich bin nur grob... die Felge heult manchmal vor Schmerz.

Und ein Nachtrag zum Tioga Factory 2.3. Er ist meines Wissens < 1000g.
Kann es was schöneres geben?


----------



## Trial infected (7. Juni 2006)

also ich bin auch ganz klar für den TRY ALL Sticky. ich fahr ihn vorne und hinten und bin mehr als zufrieden in sicht auf durchschlagsicherheit (insofern man nichzu sehr schranzt) und grip. ich würde ihn imma wieder kaufen!!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (7. Juni 2006)

also hab heut meine monty eagle claw gekriegt 
ma schaun wie die abgehn!

und dann find ich einfach das die maxxis reifen geilsten grippen!
und dann is der high roller n reifen der wie der name sagt gut roll!
also besser wie der minion oder mobster!
mir gfällt er halt

gruß sebo

ich bin dann drausen
reifen testen!


----------



## locdog (7. Juni 2006)

sebo, sag mal was der wiegt !


----------



## Schevron (8. Juni 2006)

der 2.6 eagel claw wieg 1085g
allerdings noch mit der banderole die an den neuen reifen immer dran is. weiß nicht was die wiegt. er war auf jeden fall 30g schwerer als der 2.5er maxxis (laut Jan wiegt der: 990g). was der VR wiegt weiß ich net


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (12. Juni 2006)

hi

also ich kann nur den maxxis creepy crawler empfehlen,der beisst sich richtig an den hindernissen fest!!!!!!
echt der geilste reifen überhaupt!!!!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Juni 2006)

@trialman78  den tioga hab ich auch gehabt - guter reifen  - aber recht schnell abgefahren soweit ich mich erinnern kann, schneller alsn 40a maxxis.
kannste das bestaetigen


----------



## Benjy (12. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @trialman78  den tioga hab ich auch gehabt - guter reifen  - aber recht schnell abgefahren soweit ich mich erinnern kann, schneller alsn 40a maxxis.
> kannste das bestaetigen


hatte den auch ne zeit lang drauf... kann mich dir nur anschließen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (12. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> also ich kann nur den maxxis creepy crawler empfehlen,der beisst sich richtig an den hindernissen fest!!!!!!
> echt der geilste reifen überhaupt!!!!!!!!



für nature ja.. aber bei street tötet der reifen jeden bounce.. komm ich beim gap direkt 30 cm kürzer..


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (12. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> für nature ja.. aber bei street tötet der reifen jeden bounce.. komm ich beim gap direkt 30 cm kürzer..




naja , jeder hatt einen eigenen geschmack auf jeden fall ICH fahre ja ach fast NUR street un ich hatte da noch nieeee probleme mit


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2006)

dann probier mal nen monty 

den tryall werd ich nicht weiter empfehlen.. hat 0 grip, reibt runter wie nix und der bounce unterscheidet sich nur sehr minimal von monty.. nochmal werd ich den nicht kaufen..


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (12. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> dann probier mal nen monty
> 
> den tryall werd ich nicht weiter empfehlen.. hat 0 grip, reibt runter wie nix und der bounce unterscheidet sich nur sehr minimal von monty.. nochmal werd ich den nicht kaufen..



da hast du echt recht  meiner hatt nur eine sesion lang un nen paar tage nacher gehalten dabei istt der au noch im grunde sehr teuer  36 EUR  
der monty competition reifen ist genau das gegenteil echt so super geil zum streeten


----------



## trialbock (26. Juli 2006)

BIN KURZ DAVOR MICH JEZZ FÜR EIN mONTY rEIFEN

zu entscheiden 

eagle claw oder der competition .. auf jeden fall breiter als 2,5 

habe momentan eine felge mit 42 mm breite .. würde das gehn wenn ich  nen 2,7 draufmach?? 

mfg


----------



## Hiro (26. Juli 2006)

trialbock schrieb:
			
		

> BIN KURZ DAVOR MICH JEZZ FÜR EIN mONTY rEIFEN
> 
> zu entscheiden
> 
> ...



Das ist weniger ein Problem der felge. Aber Du solltest den Rahmen messen damit der 2,7 da  rein geht


----------



## ride (26. Juli 2006)

also ich fahr 20" und nur street. welchen reifen würdet ihr da empfehlen? sollte schon eine Weile halten und recht durchschlagsicher sein.


----------



## jockie (26. Juli 2006)

Der 2.7er ist unnötig schwer und breit. Der dämpft und federt zwar gut, aber auf meiner alten 38mm-Felge hat der gewaltig geflext. Nimm den TryAll.


----------



## KermitB4 (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo

der 2,7er sieht aus wie ein Hanomag-Traktor-Reifen. 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (26. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Der 2.7er ist unnötig schwer und breit. Der dämpft und federt zwar gut, aber auf meiner alten 38mm-Felge hat der gewaltig geflext. Nimm den TryAll.



Wie gewalig geflext???????????? was soll das heisen..

ist doch top wenn er federt und dämpf ! 

Auserdem ist der hammer dick.. digge optik

oder der eagle claw .. is auch geil mit 2,6


----------



## Pankowtrialer (26. Juli 2006)

@trialbock
wenn die "pelle" flext, meint er damit, das der reifen kurz davor war/ist von der felge zu rutschen. ich kann mit meinem 2,5hots n lied davon singen


----------



## trialbock (27. Juli 2006)

Ok das is ja dann auch nix wenn er fast runter flutscht .

Wobei meine felge 42 mm breit ist        ! ! ! ! ! !! 

Der eagle claw ist auch hammer geil und  leichter..  

nid viel aber egal!

sieht  geil aus mit den bohrungen an den seitenstollen ..

Gibts die Schlappen eigentlich nur beim felix ( monty händler) =??


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo

die Monty-Reifen bekommst du nur beim Felix, alle anderen vernüftigen Trialreifen, wie Maxxis, Try All findest du beim Jan vom Trialmarkt.

Ich glaube meine Felge ist 46 mm breit und ich fahre den Try All.

MFG


----------



## Scr4t (27. Juli 2006)

der TryAll soll wohl in der City noch schneller runter gehen als der Maxxis.

Und meine Maxxis haben 6 monate gahalten, wobei man zugeben muss das man in der city viel hin und her rollt. Aber vom grip her ist der maxxis


----------



## trialbock (27. Juli 2006)

Wer hat den erfahrung mit den Monty Reifen: eagle claw 2,6>          2007 und 
                                                              2.7 Monty >Modell 2006

 gemacht?  

Welcher ist nun weiter zu empfehlen ?!?! 

Kann mir denken das der   2.7 Monty >Modell 2006 schon unnötig breit und schwer ist aber wie sieht es den mit dem flummi effekt aus / durchschlagschutz/
Gripp !!!!!!?????

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (28. Juli 2006)

trialbock schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den erfahrung mit den Monty Reifen: eagle claw 2,6>          2007 und
> 2.7 Monty >Modell 2006
> 
> gemacht?
> ...


Durchschlagschutz: Bin ihn nur 1 Monat gefahren, kein Platten.
Flummi-Effekt: Goil...aber nur etwas besser als der TryAll wenn man bei dem mal seinen bevorzugten Luftdruck gefunden hat.
Grip: Satt!

Das seitliche Geflexe war vor allem bei Natur(-steinen) oder Schrägen sehr stark. Glaube nicht, dass die 4mm mehr deiner 42mm-Felge schon 'nen spürbaren Unterschied machen.

Wenn du ihn unbedingt probieren willst...kannst' meinen gerademal eingefahrenen für 22 Euro inkl. Versand haben. Bei Interesse -> PM.


----------



## trialbock (28. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Durchschlagschutz: Bin ihn nur 1 Monat gefahren, kein Platten.
> Flummi-Effekt: Goil...aber nur etwas besser als der TryAll wenn man bei dem mal seinen bevorzugten Luftdruck gefunden hat.
> Grip: Satt!
> 
> ...



Meinst du jetz den eagle claw???????????????


----------



## isah (28. Juli 2006)

> Flummi-Effekt: Goil...aber nur etwas besser als der TryAll wenn man bei dem mal seinen bevorzugten Luftdruck gefunden hat.



mmhhhh... bei mir bounct der tryall besser als alle anderen reifen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Juli 2006)

trialbock schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den erfahrung mit den Monty Reifen: eagle claw 2,6>          2007 und
> 2.7 Monty >Modell 2006
> 
> gemacht?
> ...





bin den Reifen 15 minuten gefahren... NULL BOUNCE!!!!!!! dämpfung der hammer... also wenn man wo runter springt landet man wie auf ner Wolke... Gripp auch Top... besser als Try-All--- aber wie gesagt... Null Bounce... und wer was anderes behauptet weiß glaub ich nicht was bounce ist  so siehts nun mal aus 

PS: also wenn die Reifen einer haben will... liegen bei mir in der Küche... wie neu!! also 15 minuten alt so zu sagen


----------



## andre35i (2. August 2006)

das ist gans klar (michelin hot s)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. August 2006)




----------



## florianwagner (2. August 2006)

gans wie ente...


----------



## ride (3. August 2006)

zum thema reifen hätt ich mal eine andere frage: da meine Reifen langsam runtergefahren sind, muss ich sie wohl bald mal wechseln. Frage: wie wechselt man bei einem 20" das Hinterad bzw den Reifen. Ich habe mal gehört, dass das ziemlich mühsam ist!? was muss man da alles machen, um das ding raus u wieder rein zu kriegen? mfG


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2006)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> zum thema reifen hätt ich mal eine andere frage: da meine Reifen langsam runtergefahren sind, muss ich sie wohl bald mal wechseln. Frage: wie wechselt man bei einem 20" das Hinterad bzw den Reifen. Ich habe mal gehört, dass das ziemlich mühsam ist!? was muss man da alles machen, um das ding raus u wieder rein zu kriegen? mfG


so mühsam ist das eigentlich nich....

Achsschrauben aufmachen und Luft ausm Reifen raus!
Dann das Rad einbisschen in Richtung Lenker drücken und die Kette vom Ritzel runter machen!
Dann das Rad rausziehen und mit so schwarzen reifenhebern den Mantel runtermachen und dann den neuen wieder drauf.


----------



## ride (3. August 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> so mühsam ist das eigentlich nich....
> 
> Achsschrauben aufmachen und Luft ausm Reifen raus!
> Dann das Rad einbisschen in Richtung Lenker drücken und die Kette vom Ritzel runter machen!
> Dann das Rad rausziehen und mit so schwarzen reifenhebern den Mantel runtermachen und dann den neuen wieder drauf.




ach so ich dachte dass man da irgendwie schwierigkeiten hat wegen dem fetten reifen das rad an den bremsen vorbeizu kriegen oder so..!? hört sich aber an wie beim bmx radwechseln... das Schwierige wird wohl eher sein danach wieder die richtige radposition bzw kettenspannung zu finden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (4. Oktober 2006)

jetzt mal ne frage zum BOUNC !!! bei 26 haben maxxis i try-all ist der grip fast gleich hoch auf hohem nievou, aber der bounc beim try-all ist halt der hammer, der bouncgot. obwohl 200g schwehrer ist als mobbster 2,5, komme ich hoher und weiter.

und jetzt zur eigentlichen frage, wie ist der bounc beim schwalbe big betty, der ist ja ziemlich leicht (untet 900g) leider nur 2,4" ...hat einer schon den mit dem try-all verglichen, oder lohnt sich die gewichts ersparnis nicht. Den wen der gleich schlechter ist als als der mobbster zum try-all dann will ich ihn nicht


----------



## Levelboss (4. Oktober 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> jetzt mal ne frage zum BOUNC !!! bei 26 haben maxxis i try-all ist der grip fast gleich hoch auf hohem nievou, aber der bounc beim try-all ist halt der hammer, der bouncgot. obwohl 200g schwehrer ist als mobbster 2,5, komme ich hoher und weiter.
> 
> und jetzt zur eigentlichen frage, wie ist der bounc beim schwalbe big betty, der ist ja ziemlich leicht (untet 900g) leider nur 2,4" ...hat einer schon den mit dem try-all verglichen, oder lohnt sich die gewichts ersparnis nicht. Den wen der gleich schlechter ist als als der mobbster zum try-all dann will ich ihn nicht


Jedes mal wenn ich mit dem trialsrider fahre, hat er mindestens einen Platten und zwar mit einem Big Betty! Das liegt aber auch ein bischen am Martin 

Ich sag nur MAXXIS!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Oktober 2006)

wenn man künstlich fährt, ist der Michelin Hot vom Trialmarkt eine gute Option. saubillig, recht leicht und suuuper bounce. In der Natur geht kein Weg am Maxxis Highroller vorbei.... Grippt wie ein Minion, aber rollt viel besser ab....


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (4. Oktober 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich mit dem trialsrider fahre, hat er mindestens einen Platten und zwar mit einem Big Betty! Das liegt aber auch ein bischen am Martin
> 
> Ich sag nur MAXXIS!




Jo da hast du recht  so viele bewisfotos die ich hab gibt es einfach nicht 
einfach schlecht 
wenn der jung nur flicken könnte 
felix dafür hast du was bei martin gut oder ??????


----------



## trialbock (4. Oktober 2006)

Habe jezz die Try All stickys auf meinem 20" 


SEHR SEHR GEIL !!!


----------



## locdog (5. Oktober 2006)

Ok dann bleib ich beim try-all, THX 

ich hate schon nen maxxis aber ich finde das der try-all um einiges besser bouct, und der michelin bei meinem 83 Kg ist net sooo ne gute idee


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. Oktober 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> Ok dann bleib ich beim try-all, THX
> 
> ich hate schon nen maxxis aber ich finde das der try-all um einiges besser bouct, und der michelin bei meinem 83 Kg ist net sooo ne gute idee



bei meinen 93 kg hat der michelin ganz gut funktioniert


----------



## locdog (5. Oktober 2006)

ich hate zwar nur den leichten hot ausprobiert, deshalb weis ich nicht genau wie deiner so abgeht  aber ich hatte schon zwei maxxis und keiner meiner meinung nach kam an den try-all heran, nach dem auziehen fuhlte ich als ob ich 3" hatte, deshalb bin etwas skaptisch 
das zweite ist fast in den bergen wohne das heist das selbst die mauern aus naturstein sind, also gripp ist auch wichtig 

trotzdem, danke  ich wohlte halt mahl was leichteres ausprobieren aber hat kein sin....leider


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (7. Oktober 2006)

ok hätte mal ne frage:ich hab jetzt nen neuen maxxis hookWorm auch in 2.5,taugen die was?das geile bei den is ja das die profil bis zur felge habendürfte doch hilfreich sein.ok der reifen kommt auch ausm downhill,also müssen die auch trial mitmachen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (7. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161357&highlight=hookworm


----------



## Levelboss (8. Oktober 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ok hätte mal ne frage:ich hab jetzt nen neuen maxxis hookWorm auch in 2.5,taugen die was?das geile bei den is ja das die profil bis zur felge habendürfte doch hilfreich sein.ok der reifen kommt auch ausm downhill,also müssen die auch trial mitmachen,oder?


Die Downhillstrecken sollten dann aber asphaltiert, sauber und trocken sein 
Fazit: weder für Downhill, noch Trial zu gebrauchen.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Oktober 2006)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Jo da hast du recht  so viele bewisfotos die ich hab gibt es einfach nicht
> einfach schlecht
> wenn der jung nur flicken könnte
> felix dafür hast du was bei martin gut oder ??????



ey ey ey! jetzt macht mal halblang!

Also der Big Betty isn guter Reifen solang er noch neu war hatte
ich keinen Platten! Da der Felix der olle Schranzer aber sooft mit meinem
Rad fahren will ist das klar das der Reifen kaputt geht! Und inzwischen
hab ich auch ab und zu mal nen Platten! (bei der letzten Session keinen) 
Und flicken kann ich ja wohle... was kann ich dafür wenn der Felix es immer
macht damit er wieder ne erholsame Nacht mit mir verbringen darf!  


MArtin


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hatte mit meinem Big Betty (gouey glue) noch keinen snakebite. Bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ...was kann ich dafür wenn der Felix es immer
> macht damit er wieder ne erholsame Nacht mit mir verbringen darf!
> 
> 
> MArtin



sehr interessant.


----------



## trialsrider (10. Oktober 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit meinem Big Betty (gouey glue) noch keinen snakebite. Bin rundum zufrieden.



ich mag ihn eigentlich auch! solang er noch nicth zu kaputt ist wie 
meiner ist es ein guter reifen! aber er bounct halt kaum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. Oktober 2006)

Hat einer Erfahrung mit Nokian Gazzaloddi hinten?


----------



## Pankowtrialer (16. Oktober 2006)

der nokian is ne geile pelle, nur etwas teuer und schwer (in 2,6" version). n kumpel fährt den zum trial auf einer sunn-mammut felge. also, der baut gut hoch, hat n schönes bounce verhalten, stabile seitenwände und is nich anfällig für glas oder durchschläge (snakebites). hat ne relativ weiche gummimischung.eigentlich ne schöne pelle aber sau schwer....


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir jetzt Hinten nen Nokian NBX DH 2,5 draufgemacht.
Is zeimlich schwer, klebt aber wie sau und bounct prima. Scheint unkaputbar zu sein. Genauso schwer kriegt man die Pelle auf die Felgen. Normale Reifenheber reichen da nicht mehr.

Will aber nicht zu früh loben, da ich gestern das erste mal damit gefahren bin.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Oktober 2006)

was heist denn schwer?


----------



## ringo667 (23. Oktober 2006)

1300g so wie der Try all.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. Oktober 2006)

ca. 1300 Gr.

Man hat beim fahren wirklich das Gefühl, dass der Reifen am Boden klebt. Das liegt aber vllt daran, dass ich vorher mit dem Big Betty einen vergleichsweise leichten Reifen hatte und das kleben nur gefühlt ist.


----------



## florianwagner (24. Oktober 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> wenn man künstlich fährt, ist der Michelin Hot vom Trialmarkt eine gute Option. saubillig, recht leicht und suuuper bounce. In der Natur geht kein Weg am Maxxis Highroller vorbei.... Grippt wie ein Minion, aber rollt viel besser ab....



hi, 
hab seit heute auch den den hot 2,5 drauf und ich bin mehr als überzeugt von dem teil, erstens rollt er wie ne eins und zweitens merkt man die 250gr hinten burtalst. beim tippen und sidehop überholt mich fast das hinterrad. 
und platten hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch keinen, hab aber vorsichtshalber mal bissi mehr luft rein wie mit dem try all....

...ausserdem wiegt mein bike jetzt luftige 9,84kg...


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. November 2006)

hi,ich habe die möglichkeit sehr günstig an nen MAXXIS Mobster DH 26x2,5 zu kommen,ist der empfehlenswert?grip?durchschlagsschutz?eigene erfahrungen?  danke schonmal


----------



## konrad (18. November 2006)

welche gummimischung is'n das?
aber wenn du ihn billig bekommst,dann auf jeden fall mitnehmen-maxxis DH reifen sind immer gut.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. November 2006)

ist 60a mischung.also wie gesagt bekomme den neu für 15  hat der den genügend dicke seitenwände,bzw, schutz?ok DH sagts schon,aber ich frag lieber nach.ich meine nur sieht so zierlich aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. November 2006)

jo den kannste ohne bedenken fahren, aber wenn du den getestet hast poste mal deine erfahrungen.


----------



## isah (19. November 2006)

ich fand den reifen mies, platten ohne ende - wobei meine technik auch nciht so prall war.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (19. November 2006)

ich geh jetzt mal nach dem motto probieren geht über studieren.ich find bloß im web keine daten zu dem.wär schon gold wert...


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2007)

Hat mal jemand nen direkten Vergleich vom Try All zu den 2.5 DHD Reifen von Maxxis (zB. Minion, High Roller) in Hinsicht auf den Durchschlagschutz? Und wie breit baut der Try All ungefähr?


----------



## konrad (27. August 2007)

bin früher den maxxis gefahren und hatte nie probleme,weder durchschläge noch fehlender grip.
dann hatte ich mir mal wieder nen sticky bestellt und hatte jetzt schon wieder 2 platten,bei total normalen aktionen....hab mir jetzt wieder nen minion bestellt->das is der einzige sorglos reifen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. August 2007)

Würde es im Hinblick auf Durchschläge nicht Sinn machen im Trial mitm Tubelesskit zu fahren?


----------



## AxLpAc (27. August 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Würde es im Hinblick auf Durchschläge nicht Sinn machen im Trial mitm Tubelesskit zu fahren?



nein, da bei um- bzw. wegknickenden reifen die ruft entweichen würde. die reifenbewegung ist einfach zu heftig.

nein, da ein gewisser mindestdruck bei schlaulosreifen beim trial nicht immer gewährleistet werden kann (leichte fahrer).


----------



## curry4king (27. August 2007)

und dann müsste man erstmal die löcher in den felgen mit tesa zukleben


----------



## doghount (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute...

Hatt von euch jemand einen Rollmeter und
nen Maxxis Creep Crawler (20*2,5) zur Hand.
Hätte nämlich gerne gewusst wie breit der Reifen wirklich ist mit luft und auf ner Felge.
2,5" würde bedeuten ca 65 mm breit aber das seitliche Profil
trägt auch noch auf.????
Und hätte noch gerne gewusst wo von Achsmitte gesehen die
breiteste stelle ist.
Und wenns geht so ca die Laufleistung oder die Stundenleistung von dem Reifen, wenn man das überhaupt so bestimmen kann.

wär nett.


Extreme Einsätze erfordern Extreme lösungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Dezember 2007)

Hätte nämlich gerne gewusst wie breit der Reifen wirklich ist mit luft und auf ner Felge.
->66mm

Und wenns geht so ca die Laufleistung oder die Stundenleistung von dem Reifen, wenn man das überhaupt so bestimmen kann.

->hab mein seit April drauf... (Hinten) und er ist jetzt ziemlich genau 8Monate später ein kompletter Slick (max noch 1mm drauf)


----------



## doghount (24. Dezember 2007)

Danke NOS-TRIAL

Das Mass stimmt und habe zwei Creeps georder.
Ging nur darum bringe ich die in mein BMX oder nich.
Funzt mit Try-All 47mm Felgen ohne Löcher.

Übrigens coole Pics


----------



## tha_joe (22. Januar 2009)

konrad schrieb:


> minion ->das is der einzige sorglos reifen.



Gilt das noch immer? Ich suche den durchschlagssichersten Reifen den der Markt hergibt! Im Moment habe ich den TryAll, und muss mit so viel Luft fahren, dass er nicht durchschlägt, das ist Mist, ich hätte gerne noch ein bisschen Bounce. Also, welcher Reifen fängt meine 100kg?
- Minion
- Ardent
- Tioga Factory
- Schwalbe? Nokian? Sonstwas?
Gruß Joe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Januar 2009)

Wenn Du 100% Sicherheit willst:

Maxxis:
-Minion 2.5
-*High*roller 2.5
-Mobster 2.5

--> Es muss die "Dual Ply" Version sein! Wiegt mehr, aber die dicke Karkasse fÃ¤ngt alles. Gummimischung ist egal.

Mit den Reifen bekommst Du, wenn keine NÃ¤gel oder sonst was im Spiel sind, 1-2 mal im Jahr einen Platten, wenn Du oft fÃ¤hrst 


P.S.:
TryAll, Continental etc.pp. sind keine Alternative bei deiner Suche!  Gut fahrbar, aber nicht bedingungslos durchschlagssicher.


----------



## tha_joe (1. Februar 2009)

Also, es scheint, als würde bei hohem Fahrergewicht tatsächlich kein Weg an den Maxxis vorbeigehen. Mit knappen 100kg und dem Try All musste ich so viel Druck fahren, dass Bounce ein Fremdwort war, und hatte trotzdem von Standardsachen Platten. Jetzt bin ich umgestiegen auf Highroller 2,5, und hab mit ner alten Felge getestet, wie weit ich mit dem Druck runter kann ohne durchzuschlagen, perfekt muss ich sagen. Ich kann wieder so wenig Druck fahren, dass ich den Bounce und das Anschmiegen an Kanten wieder nutzen kann, und trotzdem hässlich genau auf die Kante landen, ohne dass der Reifen durchschlägt. Fazit: Sehr gut!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (1. Februar 2009)

Sind da große unterschiede (beim Highroller) zwischen der DH und XC Ausführung?! (2.50)... die XC Version ist deutlich leichter mit 890g (*klick*)

... suche nen günstigen HR [edit: und VR] Mantel, leider kenn ich mich da net so aus -.- empfehlungen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2009)

Sicher sind da Unterschiede. Vergleich mal die Gefahren des Durchschlages bei XC Fahrern und bei DH Fahrern 

Definitiv DH nehmen!


----------



## tombrider (1. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Sind da große unterschiede (beim Highroller) zwischen der DH und XC Ausführung?! (2.50)... die XC Version ist deutlich leichter mit 890g (*klick*)
> 
> ... suche nen günstigen HR [edit: und VR] Mantel, leider kenn ich mich da net so aus -.- empfehlungen?



Guckst Du hier:

http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/tests/reifentest_0804.pdf

Der 2,35er  1 ply Minion schlägt bei einer Fallhöhe von 45 cm durch, der mit der doppeltenen Karkasse bei 113 cm.


----------



## bmz_rider (1. Februar 2009)

ich hab schon den maxxis creepy crawler und den TryAll Stiky gefahren..also ich find den TryAll vom grip her besser, aber der nutzt sich schneller als der maxxis ab. liegt halt daran dass die mischung weicher is..


----------



## duro e (1. Februar 2009)

also ich hatte mal den echo 2.5er hinterreifen fürs 20er ... der war ganz cool . jetzt hab ich den monty eagle claw der ist um welten besser . der ist aber bald runter . sollte ich den nochmal nehmen oder doch mal den try all


----------



## siede. (1. Februar 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/tests/reifentest_0804.pdf
> 
> Der 2,35er  1 ply Minion schlägt bei einer Fallhöhe von 45 cm durch, der mit der doppeltenen Karkasse bei 113 cm.


Klasse, Danke 

Hinten kommt dann ein Big Betty FR 2.40 (850g) und vorne ein Mountain King 2.20 normaler Faltreifen (glaube 600g).

Aber was wär besser?? "Gooey Gluey" oder "Tripple Compound"?


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Februar 2009)

Gooey Gluey ist weicher


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Februar 2009)

@ Duro E,

ich finde den EagleClaw besser als der Try All. Außerdem ist er haltbarer und leichter


----------



## duro e (1. Februar 2009)

dann werde ich mir wohl wieder den monty holen . mir geht es eigentlich nur um grip , haltbarkeit und um den durchschlagschutz .. der echo is nur durchgeschlagen auch mit mehr luft .. der monty noch kein mal auch nicht mit wenig luft . und wie sieht es so aus mti creepy crawler im gegensatz zum monty?


----------



## luckygambler (9. Februar 2009)

Schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Wetscream gemacht?
Hört sich ja gut an und sieht auch fett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (9. Februar 2009)

jo fahre den am DH Bike. Spüre aber keinen Unterschied zum Highroller wenn ich auf der Straße unterwegs bin. Wetcream ist halt nen Dreck- Reifen. Reinigt sich ganz gut aber das sind ja eigenschaften die beim trial nicht helfen. aber es stimmt, die hohen stollen machen den echt aggressiv. schaut schon gut aus


----------



## tha_joe (28. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt mal vorne den Tioga Factory DH 2.1 Wire draufgemacht. Er wiegt einen Tick mehr als ein unbeschnittener TryAll, nämlich gewogene 732g, grippt gut, hat guten Durchschlagsschutz, baut sehr breit, kann an der Gabel eng werden, und sieht aggresiv aus, ähnlich wie ein Creepy Crawler. Der Preis ist halt ne Ansage, ich hab grad mal 13 Euro gezahlt, und dafür scheint es mir jetzt auf den ersten Eindruck ein guter Reifen zu sein! Falls es negatives zu berichten gibt stell ich es rein...


----------



## siede. (28. Februar 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Klasse, Danke
> 
> Hinten kommt dann ein Big Betty FR 2.40 (850g) und vorne ein Mountain King 2.20 normaler Faltreifen (glaube 600g).
> 
> Aber was wär besser?? "Gooey Gluey" oder "Tripple Compound"?



Ich gebe ma ein Feedback zur Big Betty in der _*Gooey Gluey*_ Ausführung: Das teil ist sau weich  Ich war negativ überrascht, doch wie weich der Reifen ist. Schätze, das er wenn überhaupt nur diesen Sommer / bis zum Herbst hällt, sogar bei meiner bescheidenen Fahrweise  ... Für die Grip-Fetischisten ist das natürlich Klasse! 

Im Vergleich zum normaler Fat Albert der vorne montiert ist, ist da 'n grooßer Unterschied in Sachen Grip, vorallem bei nassen Böden.

Da das mein erster guter Reifen ist, kann ich nicht sagen ob er besser als der Rubber Queen ist. In 'nem Jahr sind wir schlauer.



@ _*Tha_Joe*_ ist der Reifen für 2.10 nicht etwas Breit? Der Fat Albert, der 2.25 Zoll hat, hat bei meiner Echo Control mehr Platz :-?

Gruß, Alex.


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Februar 2009)

Ich geb mal ein Feedback zum Schwalbe Muddy Mary in der DH Version. Hab 2 neue durch ne Rückrufaktion von Schwalbe bekommen. Der Reifen hat nun ne verstärkte Karkasse, und soll halt stabiler sein. Das alte Reifenmodell hatte Probleme, mit einem sich auflösenden Drahtkern. Hab den nun mal aufgezogen, und kann echt sagen, dass der Reifen der Flummi schlechthin ist. Man muss ihn schon ordentlich mit Luft vollstopfen, damit er fahrbar ist, aber der Bounce ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Da können Maxxis und Try All einpacken! Das negative ist der Grip. zieht man den Reifen gemäß der Laufrichtung auf, kann von Grip nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Montiert man ihn aber Coustmäßig falschrum, so is der Grip echt akzeptabel. 

- super bounce
-Gewicht: 1250 (nachgewogen)
-falschrum montiert guter Grip
-guter Durchschlagsschutz


----------



## Georg G. (28. Februar 2009)

also ich bin mit dem Creepy Crawler von Maxxis sehr zufrieden.. man hat höllisch Grip mit dem Ding und Platten hat ich auch schon lange nich mehr... Haltbarkeit ist auch OK.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir gerade dabei sind:

Monty Eagle Claw am Hinterrad.

Der beste Reifen, den ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Dämpft super ab, bounct echt gut und einen Plattfuss hatte ich damit bis jetzt auch noch nicht. Ist leichter als Try-All und hält aufgrund einer etwas härteren Gummimischung auch bedeutend länger. 

Habe ihn mittlerweile auf 901 Gramm runtergefahren bzw. geschnitten und er ist immernoch zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Da können Try-All und Maxxis echt dagegen einpacken


----------



## tha_joe (2. März 2009)

Nachschlag, TIOGA Factory DH 2.50 am Hinterrad. Wiegt 1200g, baut sauhoch und breit, ähnlicher Durchschlagschutz wie ein Maxxis, und Bounce wie ne Wolke, erinnert mich an nen 20" Reifen! Und das für moderate 17 Euro, das ist ein Reifen für den schmalen Geldbeutel, nix mit Dualplay, SlowReezay und sontigen Späßchen, einfach ein solider Reifen der grippt und bounct wie Drecksau...


----------



## ecols (2. März 2009)

war die Delle auch schoon mit dem Reifen?


----------



## tha_joe (2. März 2009)

Nope, das kleine Dellchen kam mit nem Maxxis! Aber bei ner so unsauberen Aktion, da hätte jeder Reifen nachgegeben, ohne Gnade volle Luzi auf die Kante, Ploing!  Aber die hämmer ich wieder raus...hopefully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (8. März 2009)

extrem weiche und klebrige gummi-mischung: kenda nevegal


----------



## 221pr`v (8. März 2009)

Also der Monty Eagel Claw hat mich überhaupt nicht zufriedengestellt, der knickt super schnell ab wenn man mal seitlich auf ner Schräge steht und der Grip ist auch nicht so toll. Der Maxxis ist da wesentlich stabiler und hat auch wesentlich mehr Grip, Nachteil ist allerdings der schnelle Verschleiß 

Aber kann mal jemand zum Try All 20" geben?


----------



## KermitB4 (8. März 2009)

@ Joe:

Bounce = Sprungkraft
Dämpfen = weiches Landen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. März 2009)

mit dem Tryall Stiky habe ich hinten keine Probleme, habe ihn sogar beschnitten das nurnoch die mittlere Reihe der Stollen übrig ist   grip probleme habe ich nicht ist auch sonst sehr stabil der reifen. aber als nächstes hole ich mir wahrscheinlich auch monty bereifung. ( 20")


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2009)

Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder haben die Maxxis 2ply Reifen absolut miese Bouncing-Eigenschaften?


----------



## tombrider (19. Juli 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder haben die Maxxis 2ply Reifen absolut miese Bouncing-Eigenschaften?



Nein, das bildest Du Dir nicht ein. Echte Downhill-Reifen brauchen nicht viel Schnellkraft, sondern im Gegenteil eine hervorragende Dämpfung, damit das Rad nicht unruhig wird. Meine 2ply Maxxis Swampthing haben nicht nur eine doppelte Karkasse, sondern auch eine eingearbeitete Butylschicht. Macht erstens pannensicher und liegt zweitens auch bei über 80 km/h unglaublich ruhig. Kostet aber selbstverständlich auch Kraft beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2009)

Na prima. Dann brauche ich wohl mal ordentliche Reifen.....


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2009)

ich kann conti digga 2.5 nur empfelen , preis leistung super , recht guter bounce , hohe pannensicherheit und super griß , aber mit 1200g ca auch nichts für leichtbaufetischisten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2009)

Durchschlagschutz im Vergleich zu Maxxis?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2009)

Miserabel, lass das mal 
TryAll, bounct wie Sau. Kannst das direkt vergleichen, wenn Du dein Rad mit einem XY Reifen mal auftitschen lÃ¤sst-dann passiert nichts. Mit dem TryAll hÃ¼pft es dann echt nochmal ein wenig hoch 

Bounce ist vÃ¶llig Ã¼berwertet, die Insulaner fahren auch Maxxis DH Reifen und Sidehoppen in den Himmel


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2009)

Die Tryallreifen sind halt sehr teuer, besonders wenn man Conti, Schwalbe und Maxxis zu Einkaufspreisen bekommt.
Was pumpt man eigentlich für einen Druck in einem Maxxis 2ply Reifen, wenn man 65kg wiegt?


----------



## tha_joe (19. Juli 2009)

Ja wenn du schon EK auf Maxxis kriegst, dann nix wie ran, hol dir nen Ardent oder Highroller oder sonstwas und hab Spaß damit. Sind ja gute Reifen, wenn du weniger Gewicht willst, dann die RubberQueen, wenn du mehr Bounce willst den Try All. Sonst hat sich eigentlich kein Reifen wirklich bewährt...
Wobei halt 65kg schon verdammt wenig sind, da würde ich tatsächlich über eine RQ nachdenken, weil du mit dem geringen Gewicht auch weniger Sorgen um Durchschläge haben musst....


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Anfänger und klatsche entsprechend oft gegen die Kanten. Ich dachte an Big Betty mit DH Schlauch.
Im Moment kann ich mit geschätztem 1bar auf einem Minion DH fast alle machen ohne Platten zu kriegen.


----------



## duro e (20. Juli 2009)

ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen conti habt , ich fahr ja den digga , das ist ein reinrassiges dh dingen was nicht durchknallt . ich wiege 86kg ja , und so zahm fahre ich nicht , klar das alle rumheulen wenn sie bei nem 800-900g reifen andauernd platten haben , aber wenn alle leicht wollen dann sollen sie nicht rummurren über conti , die produzieren genau so dicke dh geschosse wie maxxis und co . sticky schön und gut , nutzt sich aber sehr schnell ab im gegensatz zu vielen anderen .
habe nie probs mit contis gehabt , chris hat auch den diesel drauf und keine probs , hatte ich damit auch nicht und der digga ist sowas von änlich . ich fahre 1bar , grip ist saumäßig geil - bounce total ausreichend . am anfang sollte man aber eh immer was dickeres nehmen , egal ob minion oder digga oder so , hauptsache kein leichtbau gesokks-


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Juli 2009)

also die meisten schwören auf dem wettbewerb ja auf den rubberqueen (ist klar wegen dem gewicht) aber auch vom Bounce......
Ich errinnere mich, als ich mal mit HEnrik Glöde bei uns gefahren bin, er hatte den rubberqueen drauf, und sich dann kurz den tryall aufgezogen, sah so aus als ob das überhaupt nicht ginge... hat dann auch gleich wieder gewechselt...

ich weiß jetz nicht obs was geholfen hat, ich kanns nicht selber beurteilen ich bin mod fahrer


----------



## Hoffes (7. August 2009)

hat schon jemand von euch den ardent getestet
würde gerne wiesen wie der ist pannenschutz besser oder schlechter wie contx
und wie der grip ist
danke schon mal im foraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 142482 (8. August 2009)

bin von den neuesten continentalreifen total begeistert fahr seit einigen wochen die diggas UST, halten wirlich überall und eine reifenpanne ist da kein thema


----------



## curry4king (9. August 2009)

fährt schon wer nen 2.2er rubber queen am HR??


----------



## locdog (10. August 2009)

jep, pisanka paar tage lang. und war nicht begeistert, auch kein wunder, hab ihm auch gesagt das das teil keine blackchilli compound hat. die rutscherei ging ihm auf dem sack und ist schnell wieder bei 2,4 gelandet MIT BlackCC


----------



## kamo-i (10. August 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt für Street/Trial einen RaceKing 2.2 SuperSonic fürs VR und nen RaceKing 2.2 Protection fürs HR geholt. Werde Sie jetzt die nächsten Tage verbauen. Aber schon mal so; der Unterschied ist schon krass!!! Nach Conti-online.de hat der SuperSonic BlackChili und der Protection nicht. 

Der Protection sieht auch schon VIEL glatter aus. Er glänzt regelrecht. Naja... Mal schauen. Ich werde Erfahrungen dann nochmal posten. Stell mich jetzt aber schon  gedanklich auf die RubberQueen 2.4 ein...


----------



## locdog (10. August 2009)

da ich jetzt auch ein retro MTB fur die frau zusammenstelle (altes cannondale killer V mit getunter MAG21  ) hab ich mir auch die race king geholt, das problem mit denen ist das die kleiner ausfallen wegen den vehlenden stollen, heist, ein 2,2 sieht wie nen 2,0 deshalb eher zur 2,4 greifen wie ich furs MTB VR+HR. noch sind die nicht angekommen, aber aufs VR am kamel werden die schon nen test ride bekommen
Bin auch gespannt weil die kleine nopen haben und deshalb auf steinen ubelst grippick sein konnen


----------



## kamo-i (10. August 2009)

aber raceking gibts ja nicht in 2,4. nur bis 2,2... Naja. ich muss erstma gucken. Wie gesagt hol ich mir wahrscheinlich eh nen RubberQueen. Aber für Street finde ich den race ja eigentlich besser. schade, dass es ihn nicht in 2,4 gibt... =(


----------



## tha_joe (14. August 2009)

Weiß jemand, welcher Kenda Reifen von den Franzosen derzeit gefahren wird? Ist es der neue Excavator? Oder ein anderer? Gruß Joe


----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

also gilles seiner sieht nach nem beschnittenen kenda nevegal aus , welche version weiß ich nicht , aber vom profil kanns eigentlich nur nen nevegal sein .


----------



## Adamant... (18. August 2009)

also ich würd vorne einen try all fahrn und hinten einen maxxis mit geschnittenen noppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2009)

Ich habe nach den Tipps auf der letzten Seite einen 3er Satz Diesels fÃ¼r 15â¬ erstanden und bin recht zufrieden. Wiegt ohne Seitenstollen ganz knapp Ã¼ber 800g und die Karkasse ist so dick, dass ein besserer Fahrer sicherlich mit normalem Schlauch fahren kann. Ich bin im Moment noch mit einem DH Schlauch unterwegs und hatte einmal nach einer echt blÃ¶den Akion mit scharfer Kante und niedrigem Drcuk einen Snakebite. Bounce ist: Big Betty>Diesel>Minion, wobei der Vorsprung zum Minion schon recht groÃ ist. Nur der Grip ist noch nicht optimal (etwa wie 60a Minion R). Ãberlege mal ein paar Stollen zu schlitzen.

Andere Frage: Ich fahre eigentlich nur in der Stadt und habe mal darÃ¼ber nachgedacht komplett auf Table Tops oder Holy Roller mit hÃ¶herem Luftdruck umzusteigen. FÃ¤hrt jemand solche reinen Streetreifen? Spart ja reichlich Gewicht.


----------



## duro e (25. August 2009)

also bin mal hinten den table top gefahren , nur platten und snakebites , der reifen verkraftet nichts . vorn fahre ich ihn nun , einen platten wegen glaß , aber sonst top , bounced gut , rollwiederstand ist sehr gering und grippt ausreichend.


----------



## ecols (25. August 2009)

Vorn bin ich auch Holy Roller gefahren.. das funktioniert gut.. Der Minion F Faltreifen ist aber noch nen Tacken leichter..


----------



## locdog (25. August 2009)

teste gerade den race king 2,2 supersonic und nach 3 fahrten kann i nur sagen....WTF LOL !!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2009)

Ach, mit 4-5 bar geht das


----------



## locdog (26. August 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ach, mit 4-5 bar geht das



1,5 bar !!!
guck mal kurz ins MTB Forum und lies mal was uber DEN reifen IN 2,2 
weniger druck als beim mauntainking 2,2....das ist deshalb moglich weil die karkasse beim raceking die grose eines 2,4 reifen hatt (5mm hoher und breiter). deshalb ist auch das volumen grosser. auf steinen setze ich bis lang vielweniger auf als vorcher. und das boucing ist endgeil. also wen die Seitenwand sich nicht ubermasig schnell runter reist ist das mein traumreifen.

Ich hab die RK fur mein retromtb projekt gekauft, fur meine freunden, deshalb der test...jetzt muss ich wohl noch nen 3 kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicoGldn (4. Oktober 2009)

HAb mal ne frage passt jetzt net ganz so gut aber... ich habe einen 2.5 von Hutchinson das ist glaub ein drahtreifen und ich krieg den absolut net von der felge runter gibt es da einen trick oder könnt ihr mir helfen?? weil ich die felge nicht kaputt machen will geht es nicht mit ner zange oder schraubenschlüssel

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße Trops


----------



## tombrider (4. Oktober 2009)

erstmal mit ordentlich Spüli probieren! Auf Reifen und Felge verteilen, Reifen überall in die Mitte drücken (notfalls von Freund dort festhalten lassen) und dann an einer Stelle drüberhebeln. Wenn gar nichts mehr hilft: Reifen an den Flanken durchschneiden, dann die Drähte in die Mitte der Felge rücken und mit Kneifzange kappen.


----------



## NicoGldn (4. Oktober 2009)

wie in die mitte drücken??? ist das nur bei drahtreifen so schlimm oder auf bei faltbaren ab ner größe von 2.5??? das mit dem spüli werd ich probieren


----------



## tinitram (4. Oktober 2009)

ein tipp wär auch noch zu nem fahrradladen zu gehen. die haben meist azubis da die das den ganzen tag machen müssen und dementsprechend stark ausgeprägte daumenmuskulatur haben


----------



## NicoGldn (4. Oktober 2009)

hehe =) gute idee =) okee danke =) werd dann mal azubis quälen gehn^^

danke für eure schnelle hilfe =)


----------



## tombrider (5. Oktober 2009)

Trops schrieb:


> wie in die mitte drücken??? ist das nur bei drahtreifen so schlimm oder auf bei faltbaren ab ner größe von 2.5??? das mit dem spüli werd ich probieren



In die Mitte der Felge drücken. Dort ist sie am tiefsten. Dann hast Du auf der anderen Seite am meisten Spiel, den Reifen rüberzuhebeln.


----------



## NicoGldn (5. Oktober 2009)

achso okee ich glaub ich weiß wie dus meinst =) Danke für eure hilfe werds mal versuchen =)


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2009)

Mal eine winterspezifische Frage: Was macht ihr wenns kalt wird? Bleiben die weichen Reifen und ihr ignoriert, dass die Stollen einfrieren, oder nehmt ihr härtere Gummimischungen wie ORC oder 60a?
Ab welcher Temperatur wechselt ihr?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. November 2009)

lol, Winterreifen?
Ich fahre meine Reifen bis in den Status eines Slicks hinein, dann erst kommen Neue..


----------



## tha_joe (26. November 2009)

Ich wechsel über den Winter auf Maxxis 40a, aber nur weil die Queen im Winter nicht so gut grippt, nicht wegen dem Verschleiss. Klar tuts dem Reifen nicht so gut, und Stollen können abreißen, aber früher oder später ist jeder Reifen runter, Reifen "sparen" hilft rein gar nix meiner Meinung nach... Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. November 2009)

Ich dachte das eher andersrum Das weiche Gummi wird unter 5° so hart, dass der Grip total nachlässt (zumindest im DH). Darauf bezog sich auch meine Frage.


----------



## tombrider (26. November 2009)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mal eine winterspezifische Frage: Was macht ihr wenns kalt wird? Bleiben die weichen Reifen und ihr ignoriert, dass die Stollen einfrieren, oder nehmt ihr härtere Gummimischungen wie ORC oder 60a?
> Ab welcher Temperatur wechselt ihr?



Ich fahre kein Trial. Habe aber in ausführlichen Tests er-fahren, daß die 42a bei Minus 7 bis Minus 9 in etwa gleich hart bzw. griffig ist wie die 60a. Und selbst bis ca. Minus 11 noch gut fahrbar ist. Ich hatte nur einige kleine, harmlose Risse danach in der Oberfläche. Bei Temperaturen ab Minus 15 soll sie aber "hart wie Glas" werden und nie wieder so werden wie vorher. Das habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## locdog (26. November 2009)

kann ich nicht bestatigen. vor so etwa 4 jahren hatten wir nen Winter wo bis zu -25C wahren 
weich wahren die gummis immer noch aber risse haben die dennoch bekommen...war das nen geiler winter


----------



## tha_joe (27. November 2009)

Alter, Trial bei -25?? Das ist nur was für Männer!


----------



## Narem (1. Dezember 2009)

Man noch ne Frage zum Bounce. Anscheinend legen hier viele Wert darauf. Ich hab mein erstes Bike und mir noch keine Gedanken zu meinem Bounce-Verhalten gemacht. Ich kann halt auch nicht einschätzen ob mein Bike gute oder schlechte bounce Eigenschaften hat. Hatte noch nie einen anderen Reifen, kann also nicht vergleichen. Wie finde ich das heraus? Gibt aj wohl kaum irgend einen Mass oder so?


----------



## ecols (1. Dezember 2009)

Experimentier mal mit dem Luftdruck zwischen 0,8 und 2 bar in 0,3 bar Schritten, dann weißt du was bouncet und was nicht.


----------



## CityTrial (1. Dezember 2009)

Je nach Reifen und Gewicht(von dir) ,hüpfst du bei 0.8 bar auf deiner Felge herum


----------



## siede. (2. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mal hier in die Runde... was ist ein guter (bzw. der bessere) Street-Trial Reifen? Rad soll größtenteils im Park bewegt werden - dementsprechend sollte der Rollwiderstand gering sein. Aber auch Trial sollte möglich sein, daher keine Sliks oder überschweren Schlappen.
In der aktuellen Auswahl stehen...

Kenda K-Rad 2.3
Schwalbe Tabel Top 2.25
Edit: Kenda NPJ Signature 2.1


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

Habs mal mit dem TT probiert:
Schön leicht und rollt gut, aber hinten unter 2bar zu fahren ist schon sehr am Rande. Der Grip geht dann natürlich auch etwas nach unten. Bounce ist ok, aber nicht überragend. Vorne ist der Grip gut, allerdings geht er auf fast allen Untergründen schon sofort rapide nach unten, sobald es minimal feucht wird. Tippen wird zum Abenteuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

kenda krad ist mega für die tonne , hab ihn sowie am trial lang gefahren und am dirt auch . wird sehr sehr schwammig mit etwas weniger luft und bounce und grip fehlanzeige .

table top hatte ich auch schon am trial und dirt . rollwiederstand ist sehr gering , grip geht im trockenen in ordnung aber wie lord shadow schon sagte , unter 2bar geht da nichts .

ich würde sagen du brauchst etwas leicht profiliertes , vielleicht nen maxxis larrsen , rollt auch gut , grip ist spitze und bounce geht ok.


----------



## siede. (2. Januar 2010)

das Profil des maxxis erscheint mir arg grob für Park, daher eher ungeeignet...

Höher, weiter, tiefer macht mir ohnehin keinen Spaß, daher wird der Reifen nie mit wenig Bar unterwegs sein.

Vom TT hab ich schon viel gutes aus der DDD'ler Fraktion gehört - weshalb er bisher mein Favorit ist - aber ich bin offen für alles. Wie schauts mit dem Kenda NPJ Signature aus? Der ist dann doch etwas schmaler... ich befürchte fast, das der TT für meine rhyno lite im leichten Trialeinsatz zu fett ist.


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

naja dann würd ich den tt nehmen , aber zu breit für die rhino lite ist der nicht , hab auch die rhino vorn drin nun  . geht in ordnung , hab den tt auch damals auf ner ultra schmalen mavic cc felge gefahren und das ging ganz gut .


----------



## siede. (2. Januar 2010)

Haltbarkeit? Das scheint das Manko beim TT zu sein... meine anderen Schwalbe Reifen haben mich in diesem Punkt auch nicht besonders überzeugt... Bei der Big Betty war schon nach 6 Monaten die Karkasse durch (aber noch durchaus fahrbar ) und mittlerweile ähnelt der Reifen auch mehr einem Slik.

Beim TT soll es ähnliche Probleme geben. Was noch dazu kommt, ist die fehlende Pannensichheit :-/ Jedoch genau diese soll beim npj besser sein, die Leute bemängeln blos etwas den Grip (aufgrund der härteren Mischung) und das bisschen Mehrgewicht - welches wahrscheinlich auf eben die Pannensicherheit zurück zu führen ist. Und optisch gefällt mir der npj auch etwas besser...

... aaah, die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Freerider 92 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich kann zwar nicht direkt was zum TT sagen aber zum Thema Schwalbe...
Also die ganze Albert Reihe is sehr weich und nach ein paar monaten war mein Albert faste ein slik...deswegen kommt vorne der Minion von maxxis drauf.
Hinten fahre ich Muddy Mary auch von schwalbe in 2.5 und muss sagen das der ein super teil is.
Ich fahre ihn mit 1,5 bar und mit nem DH Schlauch und hatte noch nie nen Platten...
Trial fahre ich zwar noch nicht so lange aber auch im DH hat er sich sehr bewärt.


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

siede , wie stehts denn mit dem neuen continental airking? der hat leichtes profil , super grip und auch genug breit und rollwiederstand ist fast wie beim table top . (bin ihn an nem leihbike probe gefahren in winterberg) . 
hier mal nen link dazu : https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-3&storeId=10001&productId=54403&campaign=googlebase&catalogId=10002&categoryId=11656&krypto=43%2FT8xJVWKnIbPu84A3Mv0MkoErWT1mbJVR8nmKyXf7XScOH64PJHmbUWDnObZ4k73rDXNYWjKga%0AwqactLtaZUWrA%2BTy16OonbaKih6X5dibXszUj%2Fs3iN%2FuZf2b3lQl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (2. Januar 2010)

ist ne Überlegung wert, ist aber wiederum mehr ein CC/Dirt Reifen, da es relativ "grobe" Stollen sind


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Januar 2010)

Also der Larsen ist am VR echt Klasse, besonders der Bremsgrip auf harten, nicht ganz glattem Oberflächen. Auch bei Feuchtigkeit noch ok.
Durchschlagschutz ist aber kaum besser als beim TT.


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2010)

das profil ist so super fein , grob sind die nun mal wirklich nicht . hab ihn ja gesehen und gefahren . also wie gesagt wird wohl einzigste alternative sein wenn du maaal trialen willst aber auch was suchst , das leicht ist , wenig rollwiederstand und was günstig ist . 
zumal der conti wunderschön aussieht^^


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dir den HolyRoller ans Herz legen.. Und wenn du viel im Park unterwegs bist ist der Supermoto  (Schwalbe) eine gute Wahl.


----------



## montykai (3. Januar 2010)

ich empfehle monty eagle claw die sind einfach richtig geil !!!!!


----------



## duro e (3. Januar 2010)

montykai schrieb:


> ich empfehle monty eagle claw die sind einfach richtig geil !!!!!


geht um 26" reifen grade , das weißt du ja oder?


----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2010)

Nein, um 24"


----------



## duro e (3. Januar 2010)

xD


----------



## Hoffes (4. Januar 2010)

also wenn euch das proviel am Larsen zu fein ist dann schneidet doch jede zweite reihe Stollen raus habe ich gemacht hat ne weile gedauert aber des sah dann geil aus xD


----------



## echo trialer (4. Januar 2010)

hast du ein bild Hoffes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (4. Januar 2010)

hier das Bild werd morgen aber noch eins machen

EDIT: PS: den bin ich hinten gefahren


----------



## Freerider 92 (5. Januar 2010)

Okee das hat bestimmt gedauert den so zurechtzuschnitzen... 
Aber ich frage mich was ihr alle mit so wenig profil wollt???
Sicher der Rollwiderstand und Streettauglichkeit aber gibt das an nem trialrad wirklich sinn?
Also ich verlasse mich lieber auf meine Muddy Mary als auf nen TT oder nen Larssen... (Ich hab den Larssen am meinem Kiez Pro)
Naja soll ja jeder so fahren wie er will


----------



## Hoffes (5. Januar 2010)

Freerider 92 schrieb:


> Okee das hat bestimmt gedauert den so zurechtzuschnitzen...



Über 2 Stunden



Freerider 92 schrieb:


> Aber ich frage mich was ihr alle mit so wenig profil wollt???
> Sicher der Rollwiderstand und Streettauglichkeit aber gibt das an nem trialrad wirklich sinn?
> Also ich verlasse mich lieber auf meine Muddy Mary als auf nen TT oder nen Larssen... (Ich hab den Larssen am meinem Kiez Pro)
> Naja soll ja jeder so fahren wie er will



wie meinst des genau 
meinst du der Rollwiderstand wird besser und was ist streettauglichkeit???

EDIT: so habe ich des verstanden


----------



## Freerider 92 (5. Januar 2010)

Ja genau je weniger Profil desto geringer der Rollwiederstand 
Ja hier gibt es ja einige die auch mit ihren Trialrädern nicht nur Trial sondern auch street fahren
und deswegen jetzt einen reifen suchen der nicht so viel Rollwiederstand hat und somit besser für Street geeignet ist.


----------



## erwinosius (5. Januar 2010)

Das ist erst mal falsch. Wenn ich das Noppen wegschneide wird das Profil erst mal grober und dadurch wird der Rollwiderstand größer. 
Beim Trial geht es mehr darum den maximalen Grip zu bekommen als einen geringen Rollwiderstand.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Freerider 92 (5. Januar 2010)

Ja okee das stimmt es kommt aber immer drauf an wie viele Noppen man wegschneidet 
Ja mit dem maximalen Grip das weiß ich aber trotzdem wollen ein paar Leute hier im Forum einen Reifen der zum Street-und Trialfahren geeignet ist...
Ich finde das auch komisch weil der reifen dann weder für Trial noch für Street perfekt ist. Er kann zwar beides, aber beides halt nicht perfekt.

Ich an eurer stelle würde mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen kaufen und mit Parts von alten Bikes aufbauen (muss ja nicht teuer sein hauptsache es erfüllt seinen zweck).

Ich habs genau umgekehrt gemacht:

Ich hab mirn Bergamont Kiez Pro gekauft und bin dann damit in Winterberg und Willingen rumgefahren und hab aber immer son bissl Trialtechniken geübt.

Dann hatte ich wieder ein bisschen Geld und hab mir nen billigen Rahmen und die anderen Parts gekauft.
Bremsen und Laufräder hab ich z.B. von meinem alten fully...
Zu Weihnachten nen neues Hinterrad und jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein Laufrad für vorne und ne gescheite bremsanlage (Hs33) 

So und jetzt möchte ich mich noch für diesen zu langen Text entschuldigen 

lg Tobi


----------



## coaster (15. November 2010)

Was wiegt denn der 19 x  2,6 Monty Reifen? Konnte im www nix finden.


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. November 2010)

coaster schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der 19 x  2,6 Monty Reifen? Konnte im www nix finden.


sorry aber dann hast du/das www versagt 

1.Seite, sobald es um Gewichte geht - Tartybikes

1045g - 2,6" - 19"

wobei 15g Toleranz locker drin sind...


----------



## coaster (15. November 2010)

Stimmt, hab ich doch gepennt. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triallo (26. November 2010)

ich fahre den Rubber Queen 2,4 mit 1,5bar HR 1 Jahr und is immer noch gut ich Fahr Street wie auch Natur trial vorn bin ich den Speed King 2.1 gefahren der is auch echt gut aber jetzt habe ich den Air King 2.2 drauf aber der der winter is jetzt da würde den Rubber Queen immer wider drauf machen 1 Jahr nie ein durch schlag HR ;-) DH-schlauch is doch klar


----------



## triallo (26. November 2010)

ach und ich bin ein schranzer :-D


----------



## -FELIX- (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, hab heute mein maxxis high roller draufgezogen da die noppen abgeschrägt sind hab ich erstmal überlegt ob ich ihn entgegengesetz der pfeilrichtung einbaue?? Grade im winter und bei nässe rutsch man da ja leichter weg, wie habt ihr den verbaut?


----------



## Goettinger (1. Januar 2011)

hi,
ich schreib es jetz einfach mal hier rein....
für 26" gibts von TRYall slicks, gibts die auch in 20"???


----------



## Hoffes (1. Januar 2011)

ich wüsste nicht das die in 20zoll gibt

und den High Roller würde ich generrell umdrehen auser du fährst ihn vorne


----------



## python (1. Januar 2011)

sie muss es doch geben mr. benito fährt sie doch auch ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (1. Januar 2011)

er hat einfach alle stollen weg gemacht oder er hat Prototyp reifen


----------



## duro e (2. Januar 2011)

benito hat nen jüdischen sticky light hehe , würd einfach sagen alle stollen gecuttet , und den rest beim bergabbremsen auf der straße schnell glatt bekommen hehe-


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Februar 2012)

Was ist aktuell als VR-Reifen angesagt. Fahre hauptsächlich urbanes Gelände mit dem Hex und ein bisschen streetig. Der RaceKing Supersonic ist mir nicht bouncig genug, es soll aber kein größerer werden also 26"x2.2


----------



## Lateiner (22. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre zu mindest vorne einen Schwalbe Fat Albert 26" der ist zwar fast weng zu breit für trial aber da kann man besser balancieren


----------



## duro e (24. Februar 2012)

larssen tt fand ich am 26er echt gut , aber weiß nicht was dir so an gewicht vorschwebt , vom bounce , grip und der haltbarkeit war der maxxis aber sau gut .
schwalbe table top hatte ich auch bouncig in erinnerung , grip war okay jedoch halt nicht so wiederstandsfähig gegen platten


----------



## Maxilainen (24. Juli 2013)

Welche Kombination würdet Ihr für 24" empfehlen, nicht für Street, sondern für ein Wettkampftrial?

Habe hinten Big Betty oder Fat Albert und vorne Rocket Ron oder Table Top in Erwägung gezogen (alles Schwalbe). 
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit den Reifen oder würdet Ihr ganz was anderes empfehlen?


----------



## Mulholland (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich fahre auch den Fat Albert mit 1,5 bar und muss sagen, dass der auch *mit* seinen Liebesnoppen wunderbar auf jedem Untergrund haftet.Noppen abschneiden werde ich nie wieder. Vor Jahren bin ich ne ganze Weile mal Street gefahren. Mit nem P3. Da passten keine Walzen über 2,5 in den Rahmen.Also hab ich an den Noppen rum geschnitten. Das war es dann mit der Stabilität. Erste Kurve auf Asphalt. Zack auf die Fresse. Gut Trial ist jetzt eher ein langsamer Sport und durch den meist niedirg gefahrenen Luftdruck schmiegst sich der Reifen schon gut am Boden an. Ich habe da aber aufgrund des Herstellungsverfahren meine Bedenken. Die Noppen haben doch ihren Sinn und darum gibt es " Stollenreifen " und eben " Semi - Street etc " Reifen. Ich würde das nicht machen. 

Meine persönliche Meinung zum beschneiden.


----------



## till93 (28. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr an meinem Echo 24" vorne den Table Top und hinten den Fat Albert. Ich bin top zufreiden mit der Kombi, aber der Fat Albert passt gerade so in den Rahmen. Also auf garkeinen Fall größer als 2,4 Zoll fürs Echo kaufen. 

Ich hab neulich gelesen das es eine Try All Reifen für 24" geben soll, hat von euch jemand Nähere infos dazu?


----------

